# Kind of going “against my grain”



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have developed a preference for the handguns I like over the years. I tend to gravitate to auto loaders. I don’t like shiny. Polymer frames for lighter weight carry. DA/SA for carry. Not Taurus.

Had a deal I couldn’t pass up. One characteristic out of five.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice piece!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks like a deal.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Taurus CAN make good pistols/revolvers; it's just that any single Taurus laying in front of you being one of the good ones is not the way to bet.

My brother had TWO good ones, I told him that was way more than his fair share. 

Kidding aside, just shoot it a lot with defensive loads before you depend on it for anything serious, and keep an eye on the screws for loosening (just like any other wheelgun).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice new addition you picked up there. How does it shoot?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Nice new addition you picked up there. How does it shoot?


Time has not been on my side, for getting to shoot it. Family member with some health issues has occupied much of my ”free time”. Also, don‘t have a ton of .38 ammo, and my local supply dry, dry, dry.

Hoping to get an after work walk in the woods to put a few cylinders worth through it this next week.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Nice new addition you picked up there. How does it shoot?


did get into the woods yesterday. It shot fine. Was kind up surprised at how tame the snubbie seemed even with +P ammo. Also surprised I didn’t get as tight of groups as I used to with my S&W air weight. (But blame myself for not figuring out a good repeatable grip and trigger finger placement.
All in all I’m pretty pleased with it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> did get into the woods yesterday. It shot fine. Was kind up surprised at how tame the snubbie seemed even with +P ammo. Also surprised I didn’t get as tight of groups as I used to with my S&W air weight. (But blame myself for not figuring out a good repeatable grip and trigger finger placement.
> All in all I’m pretty pleased with it.


Good enough for government work...


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I did get to the range with it a couple weeks ago. Paid attention to my grip and trigger finger placement. Also got some ammo that seems more consistent than the HSM remanufactured stuff I tried in the woods. Only tried it at 21 and 25 feet because I’m still working on getting back some of my snubby fundamentals first. I had already decided a better/longer grip was in order to help me get a better and more repeatable grip on the pistol. Ordered some wood grips from Amazon, but encountered issues with them (screw was binding the hammer spring) so I ordered some Altamont grips for it, but they were on a 4-6 week turnaround. 

At any rate, the second range trip went better. The Norma 158gr FMJ flat point ammo proved to be more consistent than the old HSM ammo. And my attention to fundamentals proved the little Brazilian revolver has some promise for accuracy And that Instill have some work to do. I did encounter one bad primer in the Norma ammo. Took three strikes before it finally fired. But that is the only problem I’ve encountered. 










the Altamont grips did arrive today, they fit well and there is no binding of the hammer spring. Haven’t had a chance to shoot it again but the6 feel comfortable and I feel like I have a grip that offers me more room to get a consistent grip. Loose a little in the concealment side, but gain better control.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very good! Especially for a 2 inch barreled snubbie.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

denner said:


> Very good! Especially for a 2 inch barreled snubbie.


I‘ve had experience with S&W and Ruger revolvers and I don’t discount their mechanical accuracy potential. Many folks just find them challenging due to the short sight radius and abbreviated grips. If one can hold steady and apply good trigger control without moving the muzzle much, they can be as accurate as their full size counterparts. 

But I‘ll take the complement because I’m recognizing the challenge they can offer. I’m not shooting this to the same level of accuracy I can get out of my auto loaders that I carry.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I did get to the range with it a couple weeks ago. Paid attention to my grip and trigger finger placement. Also got some ammo that seems more consistent than the HSM remanufactured stuff I tried in the woods. Only tried it at 21 and 25 feet because I’m still working on getting back some of my snubby fundamentals first. I had already decided a better/longer grip was in order to help me get a better and more repeatable grip on the pistol. Ordered some wood grips from Amazon, but encountered issues with them (screw was binding the hammer spring) so I ordered some Altamont grips for it, but they were on a 4-6 week turnaround.
> 
> At any rate, the second range trip went better. The Norma 158gr FMJ flat point ammo proved to be more consistent than the old HSM ammo. And my attention to fundamentals proved the little Brazilian revolver has some promise for accuracy And that Instill have some work to do. I did encounter one bad primer in the Norma ammo. Took three strikes before it finally fired. But that is the only problem I’ve encountered.
> 
> ...


LOL! That's a dead dude all day long right there! Nice shooting.


----------

